# Funnel Swirl



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is my first attempt at funnel swirling. I let my soap get a little too thick before I poured. This is a four oil soap--sunflower seed oil,macadamia nut oil, soybean oil and palm kernel oil with white tea & ginger f.o.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

neat patterns! how do you use the funnel to do that?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

very cool!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

InHisName said:


> neat patterns! how do you use the funnel to do that?


Here is a link to the tutorial on how to do funnel swirl.


http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7559


----------

